# Question for you Houndsman



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Just wondering how lion season is going? Seeing more or less lions on the units you run or hunt with this crazy winter season?


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

It's been a tough year as far as snow conditions, there isn't much mid to low level snow right now to launch a sled. They have taken a couple nice toms off the Cache unit where I focus the majority of my time, but nothing huge. There are a few females on the unit left to pursue, it is just getting to them and putting them in a tree that's tough.


----------

